

Implementing a BTree in Haskell with GADT's - bfly2000
http://matthew.brecknell.net/post/btree-gadt/

======
klibertp
One thing I can't really get used to are those short, one-two character-long
variables/symbols. For some deity sake, why Br and LF? Line Feed? In Binary
Tree? T1, T2, T3? There is Fatboy on T3 in Supreme Commander, that's what I
think of when I see this.

Is writing "Tree" that hard? I don't understand why should anyone burden
himself with deciphering abbreviations when he can just write the full word.

~~~
mbrcknl
You lot crack me up. I'm the author of the video, and it's clear to me that
you didn't watch much of it. You'll find your Tree at 6.15. Indeed, the
external interface of this whole thing consists of "Tree", "insert" and
"delete". Is that clear enough for you?

And also bear in mind that this is a screencast, so you can't ask me to scroll
around the code while I'm building it in front of you. You can either have
descriptive identifiers, or you can have more than 10% of the implementation
visible at a time. Not both. And frankly, it's my video, which I spent over
200 hours writing and producing, so I think I get to make that choice.

~~~
klibertp
I indeed didn't watch the video, and the part I've seen I watched with audio
muted. That's because I'm not that interested in Haskell and because I've
built many BTrees in many different languages already. Because of this my
comment was _not_ aimed at you specifically, which I felt was clear in my
first post.

I'm not criticizing your work, rather I point out a larger trend in one
community. You should _stop_ being that emotionally attached to your work,
because there are people out there who _will_ criticize _your work_ directly.
I'm not one of them, however.

I'm also not familiar with making screencasts, but I would suppose that there
are some tools for displaying outline of the code. For example, the Speedbar
extension for Emacs is able to outline the types, variables and function
definitions declared in a module. Take a look here:
<http://cedet.sourceforge.net/speedbar-multi-2.jpg> (the left-most one).

Anyway, I'm not in position to criticize your work, and I never did it. So
please stop referring to me as "you lot" and save it for when (not if) it will
be really necessary.

